# What to wear?! First show!



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Boots, jeans, long sleeved shirt, belt, hat.


----------



## hc23881 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, is that what I should wear for all the events? is it better to have a solid color shirt, plaid or printed? Are bright colors ok?


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes. 

I always wear a solid shirt. No obnoxious colors, they scream novice.


----------

